# first step of my 120L tank



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

hello,
I am a new member in this site.I would like to share with you few photos of my 3days tank

























thanks,

dror.


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Dror,

I really like your tank. You have some beautiful rocks in a very nice arrangement. I'd love to see this tank's evolution in the future.

What about posting the tanks specifications? Size, Filtering, Lights, Plants and Fish.

Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## Emerica88 (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like it's off to a good start


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to get drunk, then stare at aquarium pictures. Good start to your tank. am i seeing double?


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice start. It will look gorgeous when it is filled in.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for your comments,

Tank:70x55x40h
Lighting:4x18w(T8)+2x24w(T5)
Filter:eheim 2213 400l/h
Substrate:Amazonia aqua soil-amano.The rocks came from Italy I have no idea How they are colled...
Fertilization:Flourish+flourish trace+N P K As required and iron Of course
Plants:Hemianthus callitrichoides,Glosso',Eleocharis acicularis,M.micranthemoides,Rotala sp Green.And few temporary plant...
There are no fish in the meantime only 20 Red cherry shrimps and 20 Japonica

This is my first time I'm starting With so few plants And I am afraid that something "unexpected" will show up..Do you have any tips for me How to avoid Troubles?

Thank's
dror.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well,three weeks have passed and nothing is going on right,specially the HC.He grows up very slowly and he gots hair algae.even the glosso' is hardly develops and grows up high..

The other plants are growwing but dont look well.

I have: 1watt/litter fluorescent T8 and T5 
Substrate:Amazonia-amano
I stsrted Fert' from the second week,after a quick check of the basics parameters:
N=5ppm 
P=0.5
PH=6.4
KH=6
GH=13
I perform 50% water change evrey 3days

I'm not sure what am i doing wrong...from what i know hair algae (and GW) caused by high light and too much nutrients(maybe i'm wrong).the P/N levels are very low so i were thinking of taking them up a bit but in the other hand it might be the problem.............since Amazonia saturated with nutrients.
And the glosso' telling me that the light is not enough for her..

I'm confused  what should i do next?

Thanks in advance,

Dror.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi
That is what i did next...things are going quite well now.





































Dror.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

man i really like it !!, your tank is going to look great!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi evreyone,

Thank you *NowMed*(-;

Just an update
He is almost 2month old now,and far from being finished...














































Dror.


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome tank A.Dor! Totally love it. I definitely think you need more lighting though. Glosso needs at least 2 watts/gallon. I would also up the current, I don't think that one filter is enough for that size. I could be wrong though.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: First step of my 120L tank*

Thanks Jbennett,most of the pictures was taken with partially lighting,that is maybe why it seems to you not enough...if i had the option to edit the post with the problems i was mentioned before,i would have done it..cause it was all about patience i did not have

I was expected everything to ran smoothly and easily..so i got my lesson in the hard way 

It took some time but now Im satisfied

Here's another one-



















Dror.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Dror,

That tank is beautiful. It is a peaceful scene and I like your layout. You didn't mention how you overcame the algae, but I think it just takes some time for the chemicals and biological parts to sort themselves out. 

Great job!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: First step of my 120L tank*



Fishtory said:


> Hi Dror,
> 
> That tank is beautiful. It is a peaceful scene and I like your layout. You didn't mention how you overcame the algae, but I think it just takes some time for the chemicals and biological parts to sort themselves out.
> 
> Great job!


Hi Fishtory,
That was of course the main issue..+ some mistakes i did from the start,like:Sparse planting,to much Lighting,to much fertilizer.mix them together=Algae.
The funny thing is that i knew all that before and somehow i fell entrapped.

This time i promised myself I'm not quitting(like i did last time)no matter what..i removed everyday for 2weeks every possible string of algae,performed 50% water change daily,i cut fertilizers to half and started useing 'Flourish-excel'(Makes miracles)

I still find strings from time to time...but nothing to be worried about:-s

Dror.


----------

